# What is this bump on my guppy?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

*I've had her a little less than a week. She didn't have this bump when I got her. Anyone know what it is?*


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

she is probably preggo. watch for her belly to swell and she will get a dark spot at the back of her belly then look all boxy


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Becca. I was afraid, as she seemed to develop it all at once! I was thinking it might be something bad, like a cyst or tumor. It just looks nothing like other fish pregnancies I've seen. Its just one small area, not a larger area of the abdomen like what I've seen before. Its small, and just sticking out there! Thanks, I'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

some thing is wrong your guppy it looks very sick if you can separate from any other fish, it may have a parasite


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Seriously? She's swimming as usual with the others and eating like a pig this morning. Doesn't act sick at all.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Does not look like she is pregnant.Looks like a tumor or internal parasite.Hope for tumor as they are rarely contagious.As long as she acts fine I would just observe her closely.If you have a QT then seperating her might not be a bad idea,until you know for sure what is going on?


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

You guys were right. This morning she was swimming, but looking bad with clamped fins, etc. Within a couple of hours, she was dead. It all happened so suddenly! The bump appearing overnight, and then she died a couple of days later.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Very sorry to read this. :-(


----------

